# Police Officer Ryan Copeland



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Ryan P. Copeland*
McFarland Police Department, Wisconsin

End of Watch: Monday, November 23, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 33

*Tour:* 3 years

*Badge #* K8435

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Ryan Copeland was killed in a vehicle collision on County Highway N, near Bublitz Road in the town of Albion, at approximately 12:30 pm.

He was just beginning his shift and was traveling westbound when a Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources pickup truck crossed the center line and struck his patrol car head-on. Officer Copeland succumbed to his injuries at the scene.

Officer Copeland was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the McFarland Police Department for three years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Craig J. Sherven
McFarland Police Department
5915 Milwaukee Street
PO Box 110
McFarland, WI 53558

Phone: (608) 838-3151

Read more: Police Officer Ryan P. Copeland


----------

